# How much substrate for Spec V?



## Botanic (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi,

I'm about to set up my first tank ever.
I have the Fluval Spec V sitting empty on my desk.
I think that I am going to buy ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia for it. Will 3 litres of Amazonia be enough or do I need to buy two bags?

There is a calculator on this page:
ADA Aqua Soil - Amazonia, 3 l buy online
According to the calculator i need 3 litres if I have a depth of 3 cm. 4 litres with a depth of 4 cm.


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

Honestly you really will probably want 2 pounds per gallon to get a nice thick bottom. If you are going for ADA I'm guessing you will be growing more than basic plants, and you will want lots of grown in room. I used just under half a bag of eco-complete, which comes in 20 pound bags.


----------

